# online llc questions! good or bad?



## Gyroink (May 30, 2011)

looking in getting my llc and such for the new business. have never gotten one before and heard they aren't that bad to get. Has anyone use one of the hundreds of online llc applications that include business numbers and such. it was from 259-500 bucks for these packages. 

example:
legalzoom com

thanks all


----------



## JamesE3 (Mar 22, 2006)

I've heard legal zoom is pretty good, but I'd recommend calling a lawyer that specializes in that stuff. Some things are pretty state specific.


----------



## GMWApparel (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey,

Depends what state you are in honestly. If I where you I would check out your state's government website.

I'm in Indiana and applied for my LLC for my company through in.gov or whatever it is. Was about 100 bucks and took only about a day or two to get approved and all the forms sent to me via .pdf files and through mail.

GL


----------



## kaycherie (Aug 6, 2010)

I used Legalzoom. It was pretty simple. I got tired of looking for the information online and I was worried that I would miss an important step. Legalzoom has the option to pay in installments. So I pay around $66 a month for 3 months. I went with the Economy package so from start to finish it took 3 weeks. I also took advantage of the 30 day free trial in their Business Pro membership (i think that's what it's called) You have access to dozens of legal forms for free for 30 days.


----------



## FlustardMal (Jul 11, 2011)

I've never formed an LLC using an online service. I won't say their bad or good, it just depends on the situation. If you are planning to form an LLC in a state that is not your resident state, using an online service like LegalZoom may be a good idea. If you're forming in your resident state, it is probably cheaper and quicker to do it in person or through the state department that handles new businesses. 

Personally, I'd recommend doing it in person. I considered filing in another state but chose to do my home state because it was more convenient. If you're a non-resident owning a business in another state, you'll be charged additional fees/taxes. My theory is, go with your home state, if in the future you're company is making so much money that it would benefit from the tax benefits of another state, only then consider moving your company to that state. In the early years, home state is easier and less hassle.

Do it in person/on your own, it'll likely be cheaper and you'll learn a lot more about the process. Filing on your own is not difficult, your state department's website should have the forms ready as well as the instructions. You can mail in the forms or fax/electronic submit for faster processing but they usually will charge expedited fees. 

Only consider online services if you are apprehensive or filing in a non resident state.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

There are numerous states that allow you to start
an LLC online. You simply fill out the form and pay
the fee on the states website.

Others make it a bit more difficult but if you are
the sole owner there really isn't much to it.

I know some states make you jump through hoops
and hurdles but I would check with your Secretary
of States website first before you start paying
an online attorney to prepare this.

Having said all this I think you need to think long
and hard if you are going to be an LLC or a Corportation. 
This question may be best answered by CPA or an attorney.

I am neither so all advise I give is of course
my own opinion...


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a Single Member LLC which I filed through the state (Florida)....minimal costs and easy to do. Then yearly I must submit an annual report ($150 I believe). Good luck to you.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we used legal zoom for both an llc and c corp. happy with the results.

start your application and save it but don't finish. you will get an email with an offer to finish for a 10% discount.


----------



## Pedro1977 (May 31, 2011)

Hey, Sandra, I just saw you created a single member LLC. That is what I am planning to do now. Could you please tell me what website you used?
Thanks


----------



## famfunllc (Jan 7, 2012)

Don't pay someone to do it. All of the information a 3rd party service will ask for is what is going to go on the actual form...so you might as well fill out the actual form yourself. States typically charge $25 or so to do it and most states allow you to do it online.

If anything, contact a CPA or reputable accountant and ask them. They will give you guidance on forming it and they will be handy to have as you operate your business.


----------



## Printmark (Sep 25, 2011)

I started a Single Member LLC in NC , by filiing directly with the Sec. of State, the cost was $125 and was a simple 2 page form that is available online. I received my Articles Of Organization 2 days later via email. Very easy to do!

Printmark


----------



## mavgraph (Apr 19, 2011)

We set up our LLC through our state and it was easy, but my wife is in the legal field. If you are a larger LLC a lwayer might be a good idea, but it should be fairly easy to do yourself through your state website.


----------



## TeeBug (Sep 27, 2011)

Gyroink said:


> looking in getting my llc and such for the new business. have never gotten one before and heard they aren't that bad to get. Has anyone use one of the hundreds of online llc applications that include business numbers and such. it was from 259-500 bucks for these packages.
> 
> example:
> legalzoom com
> ...


Used legalzoom before, was pretty pain free and I was willing to pay the slight premium for the convenience.


----------

